# For what it's worth....



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

This is not meant to be a slam or a venemous posting, but from what I've seen we are lucky that this T jet and Mag Trac thing has even progressed at best.

Aside from killing the effort off this is the best that could be hoped for....as far as I can tell and I do believe I speak for many that just won't come out and say it on their own.

Two schools of thought - 1) we have to pay our dues to get the next level of AW R-2 car by buying what was a fairly easy transformation in injection color swaps and a fairly painless release of new cars although the muddy stuff has been completely lost in translation for me....

2) this is as good as it is going to get before the death throws of an attempted re release of a vintage product (which I hope is not the case)

Already pricing way below the 16.99 brick and mortar price can be found and we are only a few weeks into this long awaited debut.

My point of veiw - I am glad to get any decent chassis that can be tweaked and improved on and at the 9-12 dollar price point of the delux pit kit think that is a bargain no matter how you slice it as long as performance is up to par.

BUT- the color selection and the choice of car bodies is not what I would have selected if I were trying to create a huge stir and fever among collectors in order to come out with a line that demonstrated the STRENGTHS of the Tjet and Mag line.......

Hopefully this is working capital that is being generated here that will yield a more interesting line of AutoWorld products in the future.


your thoughts,,,,,,,, :wave: :tongue:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks half full to me. 

--rick


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

" fairly easy transformation in injection color swaps " ???????

Hmmm, the JL/Round2/AutoWorld bodies I've been buying are painted, and not molded in color.
I'm overjoyed at the selection of new make/year/model body styles Mr. Lowe's efforts have made available to me.
I understand that in order to recoup tooling costs, a number of styles will be forthcoming in a neverending rainbow of color - but I don't have to buy the ones I don't care for.
A couple of things I'd do differently: No more Aurora original repops - there are many others that need to be done, and no more gigantic blower motors on cars, if you must - include the motor in the packaging, but to be attached by the purchaser.
Keep 'em coming Tom!
Jeauxcwails


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

I am hoping that TL/R2/AW repops ALL the Aurora bidies, ESPECIALLY the A/FX line, along with some new additions. :thumbsup: Bring ALL the originals back!!! 

Larry


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I really want to see the Lola GT, AMX, Cougar, Torino, Thunderbird, and Camaro repopped before the repopping stops.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes please...Remake any Aurora T-jet that hasn't been done yet in lots of colors. I would also like to see the Firebird and Fairlane, etc...redone again with no tampos just plain colors.
TUFFONE


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

How did I forget the Fairlane, Falcon and XL 500?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

micyou03 said:


> How did I forget the Fairlane, Falcon and XL 500?


no one wants the Galaxie hardtop and convertible??:dude:


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

TUFFONE said:


> I would also like to see the Firebird and Fairlane, etc...redone again with no tampos just plain colors.
> TUFFONE


I agree. 

GP


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Personally I think the right move was made by concentrating on a better chassis first for both lines. Both chassis are proving to be very drivable out of the box, and with a little tweaking they will easily outperform their JL counterparts. The only thing I'd change is to make the XT fronts independent and do a narrower but still wider wheeled indie front for the T-Jets. The JL cars held little interest for the racing community at large, perhaps this will change, and with talk of McClarens and Nascars it will definitely be welcomed!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

> Oh, and deep six the whole white thunder thing. It has no impact on promoting sales or brand loyalty or getting people out in the stores seaching for the one-offs. Once you see a white wheeled car sitting in a hobby store for 2X or 3X the MSRP it's a clear indication that the whole program is a big waste of time and money. Give us five or six more wheel styles and randomly mix them up (in sets) on chassis. That will drive up sales more than the stupid white thunder program has. I used to think that white thunder was benign, but I now think it's just stupid and attracts the wrong kind of people to the hobby. Just my $0.02


 Exactly , scrap the White Thunders , if you want to do chase cars just make a rare paint scheme , something most people would not even notice was different at first they could even purchase it without eevn knowing it was rare . A good example would be the black and gold JL club members only Mustang. Something like that just mix them into the regular shipments . 
OH and by the way there is a reason why the red chrome JL club Charger didn't sell ... CHROME COLOR CARS SUCK !!!!!!!!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I have to say That so far I am very impressed with the choices that Round 2 is bringing out and hopes to bring out. I really think that the repops as well as the all new bodies (except for the cop car... Why not just use the AFX one?) are going to sell. I don't think the White Thunders detract from the slot car world, I don't buy them so I ignore them, just like the chrome cars... Bring on the Torinos, XL500s, Camaros, and just about any of the T-Jets. Just don't forget the AFX Semis!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

rodstrguy said:


> .. Bring on the Torinos, XL500s, Camaros, and just about any of the T-Jets. Just don't forget the AFX Semis!!!



I agree with the cars, But bring on the Semi's in NAscar and F1 team colors. maybe something closer to a hauler then an other rolling road block...


Dave


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Piz said:


> CHROME COLOR CARS SUCK !!!!!!!!


I agree!!

Marty


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

rodstrguy said:


> (except for the cop car... Why not just use the AFX one?)


I wonder... does Tomy still have the rights to this one? I seem to recall that they did a black-and-white one recently...

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I would like to see a redone thunderjet chassis with small tires all the way around. a good ole n.o.s. kind of car, and one that fits all the old thunderjets, not just johnny lightnings.
and bodies........theres really so many cool carsthat could be ruined by crappy paint jobs, some flames, union jacks, stock car paint schemes, skull-n-cross bones, anything other then the same ole plain colors. (Lord knows we can strip a car down and airbrush or spray it a solid color)


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> Dash Motorsports has taken what is probably a much more reasonable approach. They sell white thunders as special edition cars with a special edition price to go along with it. This satisfies the needs of the diehard collectors and it doesn't scavenge value from the sale of the regular cars. The down side is there is no more lucky dog, but in truth there are so few true lucky dogs with the slot car white thunders that very little has been lost.


 ...and most of the Speed Racer White Thunders ended up in the hands of the people that really wanted them. Relatively few showed up on auction sites. Seven months later the regular issue Speed Racer cars that show up on auction sites still sell for $15 to $20, not the $10 to $12 that the new Autoworld cars are selling for. But I also attribute that to the quality dealers and hobby shops/track operators I have who have a great retail business besides using e bay.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

rodstrguy said:


> Just don't forget the AFX Semis!!!


rodstrguy, we have original Aurora pieces, how many do you want?

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

How bout instead of a white Thunder how about a Hot Thunder where the car has special hop up parts better front end tires and good looking wheels, better rear wheels tires, better motor brushes and pickips and a special racing or street body. Now I would hunt for one of these and pay a prermium add a special decal sheet now that would be cool or should I say HOT 

Roger Corrie


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

SCJ said:


> rodstrguy, we have original Aurora pieces, how many do you want?
> 
> --------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


I have plenty now, Though I could use a few extra trailers. I only need the two hardest to find trucks, The black GMC and GMC Shell ...


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

coach61 said:


> I agree with the cars, But bring on the Semi's in NAscar and F1 team colors. maybe something closer to a hauler then an other rolling road block...
> 
> 
> Dave


That would be cool... 

GP


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

A few thoughts and observations here:

I got an email from Tom awhile ago about the semis.......he said he may get to them in about a year......so we'll probably be seeing some soon.

Shout-out to Swamper Gene on his little tweak to make the front axles independant......That never occured to me. Here's a link: http://www.horacingworld.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=9&PN=1 . After taking the rims off the front axle, you can take one of the rims and use the axle to ream it out (just use some pliers to hold the axle still while reaming). 

I like the Aurora repops, both tjet and Afx.....And I can't wait to see the McClarens, 55 Chevies, AMX's and Torinos. Keep 'em coming Tom.


P.S.....Swamper Gene, tell your bud on that HoRacingWorld board to check his rims, axles and wheels for trueness. A lot of hoppiness can be cured with this.


----------



## vvviper (May 24, 2001)

I agree with the scrap the White Thunder idea. I wonder how Tom feels about the huge profit he has provided for the dealers that purchase cases. I think that if anyone should make the huge profits that it shoud be none other than Tom and his company.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> To be fair, some distributors ... do not pick out the whites...


 In the past (since release 2 of JL T-Jets), there was a code on the side of the 12 car cases that indicated which cases had the 'randomly inserted' white thunders. Obviously all the distributors and dealers knew which cases had the WT's and used this to their advantage.

Does anyone know if Tom carried over the use of a WT indicator code in the Auto World cases?


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

> In the past (since release 2 of JL T-Jets), there was a code on the side of the 12 car cases that indicated which cases had the 'randomly inserted' white thunders. Obviously all the distributors and dealers knew which cases had the WT's and used this to their advantage.



What a joke if that was the case....pun

BUT, you know what? The lions share of the sales were to those "dealers" so I guess they knew what to do to turn the product.....


My friends all call it bottom feeding...


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

AMX said:


> What a joke if that was the case....pun
> 
> BUT, you know what? The lions share of the sales were to those "dealers" so I guess they knew what to do to turn the product.....
> 
> ...


Wow, I guess the dealers are not supposed to make money for providing you a service and letting you buy from them... Last I checked I still lived in a capitalist country, it is the American way. I am just glad there are dealers wanting to take the risk of buying slot cars to resell, I do not think you should insult them!
I have bought cases from several different dealers and none of them have been bottom feeders. If there was some funny buisiness with the tape on a sealed case I would be worried but that has never been the case.
Besides I don't see them here bashing people selling power supplies!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I agree with rodstrguy. AW is in the business of selling stuff. What the reseller does is their business. It takes nothing from AW in any way. I seriously doubt that anyone that doesn't like WTs and got one in a case put it immediately on e bay with a BIN of $10. 

Before the AW cars hit the streets there was talk about them selling at MSRP only. That raised the ire of some. Some defended the idea saying it was bad for business and the hobby to lower the price. To the latter I ask how much are you paying for cars?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I try to compromise. I may fill my box with cars that I get at much less than SRP when I can get them, but always try to buy at least one or two off the shelf at the local shop. It helps to support them and also encourages others to do so. The one point I can't stress enough is that more than just price counts in this market...bragging rights plays a large part in the early sales of these (JL, AW, Dash) cars. A lot of shops simply do not pay attention to what's going on in the hobby, and by the time they see the stuff in people's boxes or in the latest REH catalog  it's way too late. With shipping people on e- Bay usually spend more than SRP just to be able to say "I got one first", if the shops had them on the shelves that early they'd have no problem moving them at retail prices. As for Whites, I'd personally never pay more than SRP for a shelf queen. Seems every time you get one, half your other buddies got 'em too. If I find them cheap I'll buy them for my son's little HO time capsule I keep.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

The coding of inner cases was started after JL Rel 5 T-jets due to the factory packing some master cases with each inner having a white and others with none. 
They were coded so that the factory could verify that each master case had one of each WL included. 
As a past distributor for JL products, I never received any letter or email from JL saying they were doing this. To my knowledge, they never released any info on which inner case included what WL. You had to open master cases and just verify what came in what code. 
Anyone that has purchased from me knows that they have a real go chance at getting a WL if they purchased an inner case or two. In fact, when JL started coding the inner cases, I would make a point to ship out cases with WL included as this made my customers happy. It gave them something to look forward to as an added bonus.
Everyone knows that I collect and buy/sell/trade the slot car WL's and I have purchased many of them on the open market (ebay) because of me not hoarding them. I like getting emails from my customers saying that they received a WL and that they will buy from me again. They usually want to buy the regular issued car that the WL replaced in the case. This just makes business a little more fun.

I do wish Auto World would release at least 8-10 different cars (not repaints of same style) per release and make just one or two different WL instead of all cars released. 
I always perfer selling factory sealed cases to singles but I always opened two or three masters for the single buyers. When I could sell inner cases, It kept my costs down as I could open a master case - pull out the inner cases and slap on a label and ship. Now I have to have my helpers open cases, make sets and singles. Cost me more in labor and time. 

How about going to 6 car inner cases????? or 12 cars inners with 2 different colors of each car??? 

As a dealer for 15 years and a collector for over 30 years, I know both side of the market place. As a dealer, you want to make money (profit) but as a collector, you know you want to get your best deal for the money. I just want to have fun, make new friends and customers and live life the best way I can....Life is too short.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

motorcitytoyz said:


> The coding of inner cases was started after JL Rel 5 T-jets due to the factory packing some master cases with each inner having a white and others with none.


 Jeff,
This is somewhat correct. It started with or around release 2. Release 3 & 4 didnt have a code but the WT cases were always in the same position in teh master case. I have documented on Hobbytalk in the past exactly which codes corresponded to which white thunders. Release 5, 6 and 7 used a roman numeral and then switched to a letter code with Bowtie Brigade. The X-Tracs also used a Roman Numeral. Fast & Furious didn't have WT's...

But there was a way to tell which cases had a WT in them way before release 5...

But that brings me back to my original question. Is Tom using any kind of code on the Auto World cases to tell which ones have WT's? The same factory is producing these cas as produced all the other JL/RC2 cars...

Dan


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got three WLs that I didn't expect to get, and it was fun getting them. I really do wish they never existed though. When release one came out I had no interest in getting a WL, except that I knew I could sell it for a good amount of money. I don't remember what release it was, but I think it was two I bought a case from that as far as I know had a random White/Green Camaro in it. Afte rthat I felt like I had to have them all so I back tracked and started buying all of them from then on and got two more unexpected ones and again the unexpected ones gave me a nice feeling. Then I began to wonder why I had a China hutch shelf full of little white cars that were doing nothing for me so I began selling them off. Now they are selling on e-Bay for the same price regular release cars sell for at the hobby store.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Jeff- thanks, I got a white thunder from you once. and Dan is right, the cases were coded.
Micyou- I did pretty much the same thing, I had to have every white thunder, then I sold almost all of them off. I had to keep the 59 Impala. and now I have 2 Dukes whites, I'll sell one and keep one. 
ABout the whole white thunder thing, Dan/Dashmotorsports had it nailed, charge a bit of a premium for a car thats being produced much less then normal. just don't sit there on cars then unload them on the dealers (red chrome charger, silver chrome F&F) that sucked.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

> Wow, I guess the dealers are not supposed to make money for providing you a service and letting you buy from them...



Yes they are...it is called buying at dealer cost and selling at MAP pricing the way the rest of the world does it...

Anything shady from that point on is indicative of a tendency towards BOTTOM FEEDING.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

AMX said:


> Yes they are...it is called buying at dealer cost and selling at MAP pricing the way the rest of the world does it...
> 
> Anything shady from that point on is indicative of a tendency towards BOTTOM FEEDING.


But for not so big buyers who dont get cases really cheap, is it really bottom feeding??
for example.....I buy a master case, I keep 12 cars for myself, sell the white thunder on fleabay to a buyer whos getting the car for his price, and sell the rest of the cars for about a dollar over what I paid. this basically has me putting out a couple hundred dollars up front, but in the end I get the cars I want and almost break even in money........and sell cars for 10-12 dollars, where msrp is 14.99.
does this make me a bottom feeder? or is it some other kind of sales practice your talking about.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Well yes and no...but what I was mainly refering to was a guy who knows the case has a white car in it, or cuts it open and and pulls it out the sells the case like it never had one. This guy is supposed to be a "dealer" and has applied for the dealer program by providing his tax ID #, resale certificate, or otherwised convinced the manufacturer to sell to him below map pricing.

Then he is just ripping people off by cherry picking the product...like a lumber yard that keeps all the straight prime wood for their own projects and sells the public the knotty, twisted wein edged junk. Or the used car dealer that keeps the decent clear title cars for himself and washes the titles of the wrecks and sells them as reliable autos....

I mean what about all the poor suckers that got a whole case(s) of only chrome and gold Batmobiles? You know it happened.

What you are doing would be considered bottom feeding to most people who would rather just work and make the money to buy the things (and more) and forget about them, rather than exhausting a huge effort trying to wind up getting the cars for free because the time you spent doing all that reselling stuff (to other people who are trying to do the same thing probably) surely could have been better spent than making more than the 1 or 2 dollar profit at a time. Hence, you probably could have made more money just working and buying the cars....that is why my friends call it bottom feeding. I couldn't get them to invest a nickle in that propsition even if I could prove to them they may make 50% on their money. 

I have found that this is basically a no money hobby except for the very few big collectors. I mean come on, what if these were Beanie Babies you were talking about doing this with, buying and reselling for free stuff....or Hubbles or McDonaldland toys or something...At some point you would think bottom feeder. Wouldn't ya? 

We are not talking finding a rare vintage piece for almost nothing and then turning it for 900% profit....that would NOT be classified as bottom feeding .


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AMX said:


> I mean what about all the poor suckers that got a whole case(s) of only chrome and gold Batmobiles? You know it happened.


 FYI... They were actually solid packed like that from Johnny Lightning. that's the only way that they came. They were a separate release, not part of any program like T-Jet release 6 or release 7. There were also no White Thunders in the silver and gold chrome Batmobile release.

The silver and gold chromies was Johnny Lightnings last ditch effort to get as much out of their Batmobile molds and license while they still had it. Soon after, their license expired and Mattel now holds it...

Dan


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

You would think they would have done more than silver/chrome Batmobiles. Hunter green, Maroon and maybe even a pink thunder (for all the daughters and wives involved in racing).
and to your comments AMX, I could buy a few cars' only the ones I want, but I actually enjoy buying a few master cases and keeping a few whites for myself and selling a bunch off for a small/break even profit. I get what I want and others get what they want. I sold clean duke cars on fleabay b.i.n. for $12.00, and sold a boatload to someone else on this board for him and his friends for 10.00 a piece, I even hand delivered them. so, I don't consider myself a bottom feeder at all, just trying to support my own hobby and make new friends. 
There are guys like Motorcitytoyz and JAG hobbies that do sell untampered with cases, and I got cases from both of them with white thunders, and guys like Budsho who will always break down cases and sell individually. (not to dog on budsho, but I call em as I see um)


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

AMX, I brokered the "boatload" deal for sethndaddy. My goal and the goal of the guy who actually purchased them was to get them in the hands of the local racers. Lemme explain.... We have two hobby shops in town, a week and a half after the AW releases, one had no clue that they (AW) existed, the other had ONE inner of Mopars, saying he ordered 'em all but that was all "they" sent. Another two weeks later, "they" still can't find his order. "We" the racers got tired of this type of stuff found our own. I don't really care who they point the finger at, they were already behind the proverbial eight ball at release. Of the cars we got from sethndaddy, many were sold within the hour at cost to the local racers, a few were given away as race prizes, many more are likely going to another shop who offered a couple bucks extra per car. Sethndaddy probably broke even considering the time and fuel it cost him to deliver the cars (ok, maybe the profit he made covered him and his family getting dinner while they were down, too), I made nothing, and the guy that purchased them is also not going to make anything considering his time, travel, and investment. Three guys putting in our time and effort to distribute 60 cars to racers who can't get them, and between us we won't make a weeks pay of minimum wage and that's even considering the cost of any cars that were kept for personal use. I'm sorry but I don't see any wrongdoing here, I see three guys supporting their hobby.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

The HobbyTown USA, had the DOH in blister packs and deluxe kits for $12.99. Seemed like a fair price. Nice packaging, by the way. I guess Hobby Lobby is done with Slots...none in sight, SAD


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*The way I see it is pretty simple*

People will pay what they feel any item is worth, regardless of the item. I personally feel white lightnings are worth about $40.00 bucks per car. (I have no basis upon this thought other than say, That's what I feel.) People like Sethanddaddy are good for this hobby and I'll explain why. First of all we have to look at M.A.P. pricing. M.A.P. pricing is (minimum allowed pricing), which sorta states you are prohibited from selling below this price. (some companies will not replenish your stock if you go below this price, (think Sony video games)while others use it as a bench mark to try to ensure consistent pricing, but don't enforce it - Auto World?). What would happen if no matter where you went the price of a Auto World car was $17.99? (how about if Tom Lowe would not sell to anyone who undercut that price? People would be screaming about price gouging.) What if White Lightnings were a consistent $40.00 per car through the Auto World collectors club and the profit was going to Auto World instead of the Retailer? (Is this within Toms right to do - I say YES, It's already being done in model trains where you pay $25.00 bucks just to join the club so you can spend another $50.00 or more on a limited edition caboose or some other car.) No one has to buy these products, yet we do. Why complain about a person who sells a item for twice what they paid? If someone offered you twice what you paid for your car, would you not sell it? Would that make you a bottom feeder or them a lousy judge at what you perceive the value of the item to be? When I purchase an item, I have a price in mind and that I'm not going beyond.(my perceived value) Sethanddaddy sold these items under the going rate on flea bay (some of these Whiteys have sold for $75.00 or more). If you were to look it up you would find his, "Buy It Now" was about half of that price. I hardly think that would make him a bottom feeder, but rather someone who is helping to fill the demand for items at what he considers a fair price. (no one had to buy these items, but they sold quickly). Personally I would rather buy from someone like this than a little know and worse, little care person who has a turn key operation with lousy service and high prices. I'm willing to bet if one of these cars had an issue sethanddaddy would stand behind what he sold, even if it meant he had to fix or replace a chassis at a loss. That my friends is more than I can say for a large number of hobby shops, who feel the sale ends when you walk out the door. People like Sethanddaddy are what's right with this hobby and too may people fail to see much more than the sale and a few dollars he may have made. If he made a profit, so be it as - I cheer him for filling a need in a hobby that needs more doers and less talkers. :thumbsup: 
Of course there will always be complainers who whine about the cost or distribution of items, because they can't get what they feel is a fair price or unwilling to pay for the item they want. 

Pickeringtondad


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

lenny said:


> FYI... They were actually solid packed like that from Johnny Lightning. that's the only way that they came. They were a separate release, not part of any program like T-Jet release 6 or release 7. There were also no White Thunders in the silver and gold chrome Batmobile release.
> 
> The silver and gold chromies was Johnny Lightnings last ditch effort to get as much out of their Batmobile molds and license while they still had it. Soon after, their license expired and Mattel now holds it...
> 
> Dan


Also, Johnny Lightning only produced what they received orders for on the Chrome Silver & Gold Batmobiles. They only gave dealers a few weeks to place their orders and that was it! JL wanted to make as much money off of the tooling as they could before lossing license.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I was mainly refering to trusted authorized dealers that picked cases then scalped the rare cars....or re arranged cases to suit their needs then sold the cases as untampered with. 

A lot of the Hobby Shops that I saw selling those Batmobile cases felt they got stuck with them...that it wasn't what they ordered or thought they were getting.

Why make more out of this than it is...

And if you don't think working your tail off to make a hundred dollar case of slot car money back is bottom feeding, or PARTING OUT slotcars into magnets, screws, springs etc. isn't bottom feeding, then we are looking at this from two entirely different perspectives. If that is a part time job, a hobby or possibly even a career for some then have at it.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AMX said:


> A lot of the Hobby Shops that I saw selling those Batmobile cases felt they got stuck with them...that it wasn't what they ordered or thought they were getting.


 It was never marketed any other way, so maybe they didn't understand the program, which is really hard to believe...



AMX said:


> Why make more out of this than it is...


 ...exactly...



AMX said:


> And if you don't think working your tail off to make a hundred dollar case of slot car money back is bottom feeding, or PARTING OUT slotcars into magnets, screws, springs etc. isn't bottom feeding, then we are looking at this from two entirely different perspectives. If that is a part time job, a hobby or possibly even a career for some then have at it.


 This is not a rebuttal, just an observation... With a brand spanking new Auto World RTR car selling for under $10 (check e.bay, many brand new Auto World cars are going unsold at under $10), parting it out is sometimes the only way to make money on it. Strangely, oftentimes the body alone will sell on e.bay for almost as much as the complete car... Not to mention that there is a huge market for the JL magnets.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

> parting it out is sometimes the only way to make money on it


But why even try at that point???? :freak:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Come on. If these dealers weren't buying these cars and doing what they can to get rid of them without losing their shirts we wouldn't even have these cars. There were four dealers in my area trying to sell the JL cars for $12.99-$14.99. One of the dealers has a very good business and never put these on sale and I can still buy olde releases there, but he is not complaining about them. Two of the other dealers said I was the only person interested in them and they ended up selling me what they had left for a very good price. The fourth dealer wouldn't budge but he only has cars from release 1, 2 and three. I just bought the release one Willys, Mustang and Charger from him recently. Around here its not so easy to sell these cars. People have to do what they can to make a few dollars on these cars. It seems tome that these dealers are basically doing us a service selling these cars.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> As long as AW doesn't have inventory piling up in warehouses everything will work out.


 That is the big hope, that that is avoided. Fingers crossed.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I would like to see more pop culture cars. AFX was working on a MASH and Flintstone sets when they collapsed. Other cool cars might be the Monkeemobile, Munsters' cars and REAL Batmobile.... like the original T-jet version. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

videojimmy said:


> and REAL Batmobile.... like the original T-jet version.


Don't get your hopes up. If I understand correctly, George Barris is sitting on the rights to this one and he won't back up off 'em for ANYBODY... at least that was the general consensus on the Johnny Lightning diecast boards when JL did a 1/64 version of the Lincoln Futura, which is the show car that the Batmobile was based on...

http://www.1966batmobile.com/background.htm

--rick


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ParkRNDL said:


> Don't get your hopes up. If I understand correctly, George Barris is sitting on the rights to this one and he won't back up off 'em for ANYBODY... at least that was the general consensus on the Johnny Lightning diecast boards when JL did a 1/64 version of the Lincoln Futura, which is the show car that the Batmobile was based on...
> 
> http://www.1966batmobile.com/background.htm
> 
> --rick


I didn't think it was as simple as Barris holding the rights. I thought that this was a real mess involving at least Barris & DC Comics...


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

> George Barris is sitting on the rights to this one and he won't back up off 'em for ANYBODY...



I bet his heirs will   :tongue:


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey now wait a minute....I just saw a Cogi budget repop of the old diecast Batmobile redone in a cheasy plastic version with only like 1 moving feature....


Somebody is allowed to make them....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

lenny said:


> I didn't think it was as simple as Barris holding the rights. I thought that this was a real mess involving at least Barris & DC Comics...


You're right. After I posted this link, I started putzing around at the site... I went to their home page and found their message boards. On the Batmobile Toys board, there was a thread about how DC owns the rights to the Batmobile name and to the designs of many many MANY versions of the Batmobile, but not this one. If anyone produced this one, the royalties would have to be shared between DC and Barris, and DC is not willing to share. At least that's the impression I got from the thread, and now I can't find it to go reread it. Anyway, yes, you're right... it's more complicated than just Barris.

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

greedy greedy bastards, "f" them, as far I know, road race replicas does a remake resin batmobile and call it the crusader car or something like that. Its just plain disgusting when a company like DC will refuse the right of "some" money so some company can produce little toy cars for craving collectors.


----------

